# Gigi Hadid walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (44x)



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (1 Dez. 2016)

Thanks for Gigi


----------



## SGTS (15 Dez. 2016)

Beautiful thank you


----------

